# HID kit with smoked lights



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

Please read my comments about lighting in this thread:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...tions-vinyl-wrap-lighting-wheel-size-etc.html


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Jmilligan said:


> So I have read around a little bit and from what I understand it's frowned upon by many to install an HID light kit with the stock light housing. I plan to smoke my headlights but I don't want to reduce the effectiveness of my lights. Would an HID kit still be overkill? 14 Cruze LT btw. Opinions and comments welcome.


Do not add a hid kit. A tinted lense does not eliminate excessive glare. It will still be present at a slightly reduced intensity. 

Food for thought:
What's the point of upgrading your lighting if it's not going to improve output while maintaining a safe proper beam pattern?


----------



## thespr (Feb 21, 2016)

evo77 said:


> Do not add a hid kit. A tinted lense does not eliminate excessive glare. It will still be present at a slightly reduced intensity.
> 
> Food for thought:
> What's the point of upgrading your lighting if it's not going to improve output while maintaining a safe proper beam pattern?


What about installing a HID kit with aftermarket projector headlights installed already? Going to be purchasing a set soon and was told HID is fine as long as you have aftermarket projector lights.


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

thespr said:


> What about installing a HID kit with aftermarket projector headlights installed already? Going to be purchasing a set soon and was told HID is fine as long as you have aftermarket projector lights.


I've seen some people install HID's in an aftermarket halogen projector and have it turn out pretty good. Probably depends on the brand of projectors you buy. But to the OP, never install HID bulbs in a reflector housing, they scatter light everywhere, especially into oncoming traffic.


----------



## Jmilligan (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback gents. I will most likely stick with the regular headlights for now. I just don't want to drop the cash on projectors right now


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jmilligan said:


> Thanks for the feedback gents. I will most likely stick with the regular headlights for now. I just don't want to drop the cash on projectors right now


Those of us prone to night blindness thank you.


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

obermd said:


> Those of us prone to night blindness thank you.


You would not appreciate some drivers here... alot of trucks, lifted, have HIDs in their reflector headlights running 10000k+ (pink) VERY annoying.
It looks like their high beams are on constantly, and in an annoying color. Some also love to tailgate you so you are "intimidated" and move over for their big *** truck.

Cars like the cruze (I personally have HIDs, but 35w 6000k), aren't nearly as bad; my lights pretty much look like factory HIDs, and when I get projectors that will help alot.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

razercruze15 said:


> Cars like the cruze (I personally have HIDs, but 35w 6000k), aren't nearly as bad; my lights pretty much look like factory HIDs, and when I get projectors that will help alot.


If your HIDs do not emit a beam pattern like this against a wall from 10 feet then they are NOT like any "factory HIDS".

Factory halogen. Make note of hot spot placement for distance lighting. And very minimal to none glare above the cutoff for sign illumination.


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

evo77 said:


> If your HIDs do not emit a beam pattern like this against a wall from 10 feet then they are NOT like any "factory HIDS".
> 
> Factory halogen. Make note of hot spot placement for distance lighting. And very minimal to none glare above the cutoff for sign illumination.


Not sure, would have to compare picture to picture, but I know my lights aren't considered too bright or too high compared to many, many, other people with HIDs- or LEDs.

And like I said, to even lessen any vertical glare even more, my next purchase are projector headlights.


----------



## ryan91rs (Jun 11, 2016)

I use LED. They are plug and play. very bright and actually match the DL. They have been in for a month and no one has flashed their lights at me. They work awesome! Check amazon, dont pay more than $60 bucks or you are getting ripped off.

BE careful when you install them because some are direction and if you put them in wrong you can throw light up in other drivers eyes. So use common sense.


----------



## Catboy (May 27, 2016)

Hey ryan91rs, anymore info on these? Comparison with stock headlight for visibility on the highway? Any more pics? They match colour with DRL? And how to find them. Thanks


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

When driving my 8 foot wide motorhome on a ten foot wide lane, at night with fog and rain, and a faded white border line, really hated HID's, was completely blinded for a couple of seconds.

You may like them, I sure don't, just held her steady, but if I did creep over that center line, would be nothing left of that HID driver when that huge steel bumper hit that piece of plastic he was driving. Also sit high like a semi, let's hope you don't get hit by a semi, their steel bumpers and weight is even much greater than my motorhome. 

Our closing speed was about 140 feet per second, and was disturbed by these things about 300 feet ahead, about the length of a football field that accounts for about two seconds.

Thinking about that other guy may even save your own life, in particular since you are driving a piece of plastic.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

razercruze15 said:


> Not sure, would have to compare picture to picture, but I know my lights aren't considered too bright or too high compared to many, many, other people with HIDs- or LEDs.
> 
> And like I said, to even lessen any vertical glare even more, my next purchase are projector headlights.


****, my HID drop-ins in my Cobalt have a cleaner beam pattern than the stock halogen lights. Have had HIDs in the car for...oh...seven and a half years...never been flashed once. That's why I'm in no rush to spend $300-400 on retrofits - as their only real benefit would be a high beam that does something. 

That said - it seems to be the one vehicle I know of that doesn't just throw light everywhere. The HID high beams are worthless - but the low beams are focused, and don't blow more light above the cutoff than the stockers did. It really depends on the light - and most are god awful.


----------

